# Brainwavz M2???



## Swift (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a new pair of earphones and i have zeroed in on the Brainwavz M2. Should i buy them or are there other better options in this price range??

Kindly give your valuable opinion.

Regards.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

At what price are you getting it?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2013)

I think they are a really good choice. I have yet to find a competitor that is similarly priced.


----------



## Swift (Mar 2, 2013)

I am getting them for 3475 bucks from pro audio home.. Is there any other online store that i can try???


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 2, 2013)

Swift said:


> I am getting them for 3475 bucks from pro audio home.. Is there any other online store that i can try???


proaudiohome is the best place to get them in India to avoid warranty hassels. otherwise if you are ready to buy from outside india you can get them from here-- BRAINWAVZ M2 IEM Earphones - Free Fedex 2 Day To Select Destination - BRAINWAVZ. but you may have to pay customs+duty and for warranty you need to send them to their place in hongkong.
one more option is- Brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Speaker Earphones - Free Fedex 2 Day To Select Destinations.


----------



## trublu (Mar 15, 2013)

Brainwavz M2 is available for 3.2k at Pristine Note.


----------

